# Paph delenatii vinicolor (Dunkel) seedlings from flask Oct 2009



## Paphman910 (Mar 5, 2011)

They are growing and taking up a bit of space!

Paphman910


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic seedlings! Beautifully grown!


----------



## Marc (Mar 5, 2011)

I like the patterned leaves and they seem to be doing well. And there's a new growth coming on at least one of them. So Good Job!


----------



## John Boy (Mar 5, 2011)

by (very!!!) far the best vinicolor plants I've seen. All european seedlings appaer to be 1/4 of that size, and, well, weak, compared to these guys here.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 5, 2011)

Very lovely seedlings.


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow you have really grown those out to perfection. All your paphs grow so fast...


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank You for the kind remarks!

I grow them under T5HO lights and Daytime temperature of 80-85F and 65-70F during the night with humidity level of 80-90% at Day and 60-70% at night. Also have fan circulating air in the enclosure. They are grown in a mixture of bark, coconut husk, sphagnum moss, charcoal and a bit of dolomite lime added. Fertilize with quarter strength 20-20-20 with Magnesium sulphate and calcium nitrate. Periodic inspection of leaves for pest. I water them twice a week as the medium ALMOST drys out completely.

Paphman910


----------



## consettbay2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Question*

What distance do you grow your paphs from the T5HO lights and how many bulbs are in each unit?


----------



## Justin (Mar 5, 2011)

good question. i am contemplating building a new lightstand with two rows of HO fixtures and am wondering how much vertical space is needed.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

Since apparently my last question was appreciated how about sharing with us the wattage of the bulbs and do you use cool white ( for growth i.e 6500K ) or warm ( for blooming ).


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 5, 2011)

consettbay2003 said:


> Since apparently my last question was appreciated how about sharing with us the wattage of the bulbs and do you use cool white ( for growth i.e 6500K ) or warm ( for blooming ).



I use 6400K cool whites all year round. I use three 24 Watt 2 ft tubes in a 16 x 24 inch area. The seedlings are about 4 inches below the tubes. 

To keep the heat high during the day, I use a 200 Watt aquarium heater in a tub of water to bump up the temperature and humidity. 

Paphman910


----------



## etex (Mar 5, 2011)

Super robust seedlings! Great growing!


----------



## rob (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought a seedling of this from a well known broker at a slipper symposium 6 or so years ago, I believe it came from Popow, it is finally in bud and still does not look as vigorous as yours. Well done!
Rob


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great growing... Are you going to keep them all?


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Healthy plants! That will sure be a great show when they all bloom!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful plants -- they are being grown so well! I can only dream...


----------



## Jorch (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, looks like they are ready to bloom  That's really quick for paph, from flask to NBS in about a year and half! Great growing :clap:

If you need to make space.. I'm more than willing to help take some off your hands...oke: LOL:rollhappy:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic looking babies! :clap:


----------



## jaxsprout (Mar 6, 2011)

they're really growing well and healthy... Well done...


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 6, 2011)

:clap::clap::drool::drool:


----------



## monocotman (Mar 6, 2011)

You must post a photo of the group when they flower! 
Great growing,
David


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome growing!!

I can't wait for the blooming orgy!


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2011)

Super looking plants! Thanks for the details about your culture. I'd never get that kind of growth in my greenhouse. It's too cold and there are too many cloudy/short days. It would take me 3 or 4 years to see that kind of progress from flask. As much as I love my greenhouse, I was a better grower of many types when I grew under lights.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautifully grown! :clap: If you ever want to sell any please let me know.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Beautifully grown! :clap: If you ever want to sell any please let me know.



Me too.....:clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2011)

Jorch said:


> If you need to make space.. I'm more than willing to help take some off your hands...oke: LOL:rollhappy:


Funny I was thinking the same thing! 



John Boy said:


> All european seedlings appaer to be 1/4 of that size,


That doesn't make any sense. Wasn't Popow the first to offer them about 4-5 years ago?


----------



## John Boy (Mar 6, 2011)

yes, that is very true. All seedlings we see on the market (ever since the first appeared) look like this (http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230592238047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT), and I have never seen anything close to the quality we've been introduced here.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 6, 2011)

Such splendidly healthy plants! The dark edge on the leaves is striking, contrasting with the wonderful patterning.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2011)

All has been said, so just Bravo :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 7, 2011)

I wonder if this form has fragrance on the flowers? I saw a page on Orchids Limited Youtube video that says it retains the delenatii fragrances.

Paphman910


----------



## John Boy (May 5, 2011)

Me again:
@ThePaphman:
Would you care to share any secrets (if you have any) regarding your delenatii compost? Anything in there we wouldn't expect?

I'll be following this up with a few pictures later, since your success triggered the urge to try myself....


----------



## Paphman910 (May 5, 2011)

John Boy said:


> Me again:
> @ThePaphman:
> Would you care to share any secrets (if you have any) regarding your delenatii compost? Anything in there we wouldn't expect?
> 
> I'll be following this up with a few pictures later, since your success triggered the urge to try myself....



They are growing in a mix of sphagnum moss, coconut husk chunks, perlite, charcoal at a ratio of 1:1:1:1. Also add a bit of dolomite lime during spring after repotting. The coconut husk chunks were pre-soaked many times in pure water to remove tanins and later soaked in Calcium Nitrate and then Magnesium Sulphate. I would water with fertilizer water every other week from late March to September. I used a Plant Prod 20-20-20 at half strength + magnesium sulphate + calcium nitrate. 

You should repot them yearly in the spring and seems to give them a growth spurt!

I repotted a few of my delenatii today and the roots anchored to the coconut husk chunks. The roots are thick and healthy!

When I started growing these seedling from flask, the medium was just sphagnum moss and coconut husk at a ratio of 1:1. As the seedling started to produce longer and thicker roots I started incorporate more perlite and charcoal. 

Under my moist condition I added fine bark and the seedling didn't respond well because it decayed very rapidly and the new leaf got smaller.

I have a feeling that these delenatii vinicolor (Dunkel) doesn't really like very acidic medium.

I am in the process of repotting all my delenatii vinicolor right now and it is becoming a big job to do!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic as all have said. I must add, the one blooming for me now is strongly fragrant!


----------



## Howzat (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. These must be the fastest and healthiest seedlings delenatii vini growing from flask in 18 months. Fantastic. I had a flask purchased from ChingHua Sept 2008 and the seedlings are only half that size. I think I should start growing indoor with that kind of growing condition "recipe" .


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2011)

Here’s my little set-up! Seeing all the current F.S. delenatii albino plants in Europe, I remembered this post right here, and decided to try myself. I’ll talk you through the pictures, and my ideas behind how I dealt with handling this “trial”. 
These picture show the seedlings just hours after I found (and bought) them. Good-looking youngsters, I felt. Knowing normal delenatii from sowing I know they can have a tendency to stealth, which basically comes down to sowing techniques. 






These plants here have the same problem, which I’m overcoming by removing all “Stem-covering-leafs”, that are not helping the plant by sending it into bonsai-shape. I need these stems to start rooting. Even now, as a seedling these plants force me into using lager containers than I normally would have.










This is after first inspection (and yes, we do have some (if few) very woolly guest!!!) and sorting into 2 groups of strong, and even stronger plants. 





Next up is compost composition. Now, I did not copy the paphmans way, but took onboard what he said, and slightly tweaked things around my remaining collection, as well as paying credit to my “stealth-problem”. What you see here is a mix containing a shredded CHC or cocofiber/cork base, perlite as well as some vermiculite, crushed oyster shells some seramis. The nature of my remaining collection dictates frequent watering, so I had to keep my version a bit more on the “nice and airy side”. 





All mixed up!





As mentioned all these plants are slightly over-potted, plus set rather sunk into their pots. I’m hoping to buy them some more time for proper rooting as well as give the time for at least 2 new leafs before re-potting into a more coarse mixture. My focus right now is very much on getting these stems to root properly. For the fun of it, and to later compare I potted half of them in plastic, the other half in clay pots. 





*And there you have it!* May the force be with us!!! 














I’ll get back to you once I have found them a decent spot in the conservatory and murdered these unwanted little white woollies.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2011)

The seedlings you got look to have been grown better than most v. dunkel seedlings I've seen before.


----------



## John Boy (May 6, 2011)

just what I thought. They didn't need a lot of selling for me


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2011)

Where did you "find" them? oke:


----------



## Paphman910 (May 6, 2011)

John Boy....Wow nice seedlings!:drool::drool:

The first photo of the delenatii was in need of repotting! Glad you repotted them at this time of the year.:clap::clap: It was long overdue from the photos!

Use a pesticide to get rid of the mealy bugs as soon as possible. Keep a lookout for mites as well!

Make sure you water them and keep them moist at this time of the year!

Let me know how it goes and good luck!

P.S. I think luck is on your side as these seedlings are very healthy!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2011)

gorgeous seedlings. i have a few but wish i had more! i love delenatii


----------



## Paphman910 (May 6, 2011)

*Paph delenatii vinicolor setup image from November 2010*

Here is a photo of my setup from November 2010, not much has changed to my setup!











Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2011)

That's a good use for old phone books!


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, I love your booster seats. We use the same for my son sometimes.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 7, 2011)

Paphman, can you explain to me what is in the middle photo. I see a fan on the right side but what is the other thing in the plastic basket?


----------



## Wendy (May 7, 2011)

I'm getting one of these beauties....only hope I can grow it as well. :drool:


----------



## paphioboy (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful delenatii plants..  Hope they bloom soon...


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Bob in Albany said:


> Paphman, can you explain to me what is in the middle photo. I see a fan on the right side but what is the other thing in the plastic basket?



It looks like a powerhead to pump water into the basket but I cant imagine what would need so much topwatering!?


----------



## Kyle (May 7, 2011)

The fan is pointing at it, so maybe it's increasing humidity, or a poor mans evaporative cooler?


----------



## Bolero (May 7, 2011)

Superb growing, I am jealous! I love the leaves with the black border, that could flower something species.......hopefully.


----------



## Marc (May 8, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I use 6400K cool whites all year round. I use three 24 Watt 2 ft tubes in a 16 x 24 inch area. The seedlings are about 4 inches below the tubes.
> 
> To keep the heat high during the day, I use a 200 Watt aquarium heater in a tub of water to bump up the temperature and humidity.
> 
> Paphman910



This should answer your question


----------



## Paphman910 (May 8, 2011)

*Update May 2011*














Paphman910


----------



## John Boy (May 8, 2011)

Ohwauuuuuu!!!
I hpoe mine will look like that one day.

Great Job!


----------



## Pete (May 9, 2011)

those look like nice happy well grown plants


----------



## Mathias (May 9, 2011)

Wow, those look really great!!


----------



## Ernie (May 9, 2011)

I keep looking at this thread because I love seeing such nicely grown plants! Keep it up!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Very nice, I'd like a few of those! 

I cant imagine needing to increase the daytime heat in an Apt though.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, I'd like a few of those!
> 
> I cant imagine needing to increase the daytime heat in an Apt though.



It has been quite a cold spring this year and very unsual for Victoria, BC.

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Oh, that's right; you live in the Great North! :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Oh, that's right; you live in the Great North! :rollhappy:



What are the temperature like in your area?

Paphman910


----------



## goldenrose (May 9, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:
how about some delenatii culture tips?


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2011)

Kyle said:


> The fan is pointing at it, so maybe it's increasing humidity, or a poor mans evaporative cooler?



It is to increase humidity!

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (May 9, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool:
> how about some delenatii culture tips?



Goldenrose, I posted the info on the previous pages on cultural tips! 

I did forget to mention, that we have very clean water and very low in minerals and a pH of 6.8

Paphman910


----------



## Wendy (May 9, 2011)

I keep looking at the photos trying to decide which one you are sending me. They are so beautifully grown!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> What are the temperature like in your area?
> 
> Paphman910


Warmer!


----------



## andre (May 14, 2011)

Great Plants!
I just bloomed my plant. Bloomed on a single growth under LED light. I can't wait for the plant to put our new growths.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2011)

NIce Andre, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Stone (May 1, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Paphman910



All this makes me feel very very sick. How are they going?


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

I got one of these seedlings and its opening soon! I will post as soon as it opens. Erythrone also got several and its blooming now and she have just posted it.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25128&page=4


----------



## tcw (May 2, 2012)

Very good cultivation!


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 2, 2012)

I am very impressed.... I wish I can have some of your abilities to grow them like that


----------



## emydura (Jan 4, 2016)

Have you posted photos of these in flower?

I was interested in whether these are any more difficult to grow then the normal form of delenatii (which I find pretty straight forward)?


----------



## phraggy (Jan 4, 2016)

Interesting thread but surprised there are no updates for over 2 years --- did they all ' kick the bucket'??

Ed


----------



## eggshells (Jan 4, 2016)

emydura said:


> Have you posted photos of these in flower?
> 
> I was interested in whether these are any more difficult to grow then the normal form of delenatii (which I find pretty straight forward)?



I find it just the same as the regular.



phraggy said:


> Interesting thread but surprised there are no updates for over 2 years --- did they all ' kick the bucket'??
> 
> Ed



Nope.. Paphman gave me 3 clones. All still alive and well.




Paph. delenatii var. vinicolor by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph delenatii vinicolor group shot by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## John M (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh man.....they're gorgeous! I got a vini a couple years ago; but, it quickly died. Big disappointment. I must try again. This colour form is fantastic!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 4, 2016)

I still have one that I kept. It does not flower often for me as I grow it much warmer than it should. It flowers much better with intermediate temperature in the winter time and warm temperature in the summer.


----------



## troy (Jan 4, 2016)

Very good the whole lot!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! I could be very jealous.


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 4, 2016)

Those are amazing. The excellent flowers match the beautiful foliage.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice!
Beautiful leaves and flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2016)

Canadian conspiracy!


----------



## emydura (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting the photos. It is nice to see the finished product to make this thread complete. They sure are nice.


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2016)

If you need room I'll take one off your hands lol


----------

